# no more BGA



## xspy (Mar 29, 2008)

For the past few weeks I have been battling BGA. It was a nasty fight, but I won! Here's how I did it. 
I did a normal water change cleaning out as much of the BGA as I could get then then did a water test to make sure everything was in spec. I then started treatment with Mardel Freshwater Maracyn. A product that can be picked up at any petco or LFS. Follow the directions per the box and after 5 days all the BGA is gone. On the 4th day it was falling off the plants  On the 6th day do another water change 10% to remove the dead BGA. There was no fish loss no snail loss and no shrimps have been harmed. To be honest I didnt want to use this stuff because I was afraid it was going to kill the BGA and everything eles in the tank. Not the case, I would use this again if it ever comes back.


----------



## mayor79 (Apr 5, 2008)

It didnt do anything to the bacteria (bio filter) did it? I think my tank is infested with BGA as well (or something), might have to give this a try.

-Mike


----------



## xspy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope, its been a few days now and there was no ill effects so far. BGA is a green shiny slimey algae. It grows in sheets and has an awfull smell to it. Smells like pond scum lol.


----------



## DaveS (Jun 9, 2006)

Using antibiotics to treat BGA is an established method for treatment. Erythromycin can also be used. I'm not sure what the active ingredient in Maracyn is, but I would guess it is in the same family. I can say from experience that I had no issues with my biofiltration when using erythromycin, but it did nothing to prevent future outbreaks either. In the end, I found a complete blackout of the tank for 3-4 days will accomplish the same thing for less money, but either method will work. I believe Tom Barr suggested this method (blackout) to me years back and it really does work amazingly well.

Dave


----------



## Heady (Mar 4, 2003)

Antibiotics work because BGA isn't really algae, it's a bacteria.


----------

